# T. Cristiano Pipe Help



## VolsMcFalls (Feb 18, 2010)

Greetings!

I recently took up pipe smoking and my wife purchased me a pipe at a local tobacconist (Gatlinburlier in Gatlinburg, TN - A GREAT little store I might add!).

It is stamped on the side "T.Cristiano V.S.Q." I know this is a Thomas Cristiano pipe (I am assuming they have a VSQ line). But I can't seem to find anything on the net about this brand or this line.

Also, on the bottom of the pipe, it is stamped "30 c 3." Does this mean anything? I assume it is some sort of inventory number, but, again, I can't find anything on it.

I was just trying to find out more about this pipe and the company because I REALLY like it and would consider buying another of the same brand in the future.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello fellow Knoxvillian! Are you going to come to the Pipe Club meeting at Leaf and Ale on the 25th?

Thomas Cristiano info:

https://www.bocabenningtons.com/items.php?cat=7&name=Thomas Cristiano&type_id=98
Pipes and tobaccos - Winter 2001 by Thomas Christiano

I've also attached a PDF about T. Cristiano pipes.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

These folks might be able to offer some help. They've also got photos of Cristiano pipes they handle. CRISTOM Imports & Exports, Inc.


----------



## VolsMcFalls (Feb 18, 2010)

phinz said:


> Hello fellow Knoxvillian! Are you going to come to the Pipe Club meeting at Leaf and Ale on the 25th?
> 
> Thomas Cristiano info:
> 
> I've also attached a PDF about T. Cristiano pipes.


Thanks for the info. I wasn't aware of the Pipe Club meeting. I am very new to pipe smoking and wasn't even aware there was a pipe club here. Do you have any more information on the pipe club? It might be something i would like to get into.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

It's just a bunch of guys who get together to smoke their pipes, sample tobaccos, talk about pipes, show off any cool pipes they have, maybe trade pipes, and generally hang out. It's at 6:30 until whenever Ed runs us off. Leaf and Ale also offers 20% off on pipes, tobacco and pipe accessories during the meeting. I came home with 3 new pipes last time.


----------



## VolsMcFalls (Feb 18, 2010)

phinz said:


> It's just a bunch of guys who get together to smoke their pipes, sample tobaccos, talk about pipes, show off any cool pipes they have, maybe trade pipes, and generally hang out. It's at 6:30 until whenever Ed runs us off. Leaf and Ale also offers 20% off on pipes, tobacco and pipe accessories during the meeting. I came home with 3 new pipes last time.


Nice! I might have to check it out. Do they have a website or anything so I can keep up with the events?

Is it Knox Area Pipe Smokers? Because their website hasn't been updated since Oct 2008.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

VolsMcFalls said:


> Nice! I might have to check it out. Do they have a website or anything so I can keep up with the events?
> 
> Is it Knox Area Pipe Smokers? Because their website hasn't been updated since Oct 2008.


 It is some of the people from KAPS.

You can subscribe to the Leaf and Ale mailing list on their site. That's how I keep up with events, sales, etc.


----------

